# GTi-R



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

i've seen quite a few people say that swapping in a GTi-R engine instead of the BB engine is harder. why is that? what about installing a GTi-R motor is more difficult?

thanks!


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i think its more diffucult to find parts for the GTI-R motor and little more ppl have done the BB swap.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2003)

the GTI-R is a more expencive motor but its not that different to hook up. im doing 1 right now ill tellguy how it comes out


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Parts *were* more difficult to find, quad throttlebodies can cause problems if you mess with them and dont know what youre doing, the flywheel bolt holes have to be bored out and then resurfaced to accomodate the larger GTi-R bolts, 1 axle support bolt on each side will not be used, 2 bellhousings bolts on the tranny will not be used, otherwise its mostly straight forward.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

the swap itself is the same as a bb. drops right in and that is that. however the parts are a completely different story. the gti-r parts are 10x harder to find. it took me months to find some parts.


----------



## SSS (May 21, 2003)

What throttle cable did you guys use? It seems like cable is to long for the GtiR.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn Miguel, I haven't seen you in a while, what's going on man. This is Boris, the guy who was about to buy your turbo kit b4 I crashed the se-r, if u do remember that. Its good to see you're going through with the GTiR swap, that car is going to be a beast. I hope it gives my 240 a run for its money


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i used the factory b14 throttle cable, but i re routred it so that it would work.


----------



## SSS (May 21, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *Damn Miguel, I haven't seen you in a while, what's going on man. This is Boris, the guy who was about to buy your turbo kit b4 I crashed the se-r, if u do remember that. Its good to see you're going through with the GTiR swap, that car is going to be a beast. I hope it gives my 240 a run for its money  *


Whats up Boris? I remember how have you been man? Good to see you keep it in the nissan family. I saw you at one of the meets in orange county but I don't think you saw me. Oh well hope to see you at the next when the car is ready


----------



## SSS (May 21, 2003)

jbanach77 said:


> *i used the factory b14 throttle cable, but i re routred it so that it would work. *


Thanks dude. Would you happen to have
pic] email


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

The only bolt's ur not going to use are 2 of them on the tranny that's it.
What part's would u need? If you need them look them up online and if something is broken or damaged try and get aftermarket part's they make everything and anything for these engines just take some time and LOOK!!!
The throttle cable i just cut and put a cable stopper on the end and bored out the hole to where it goes (use drill) and when u cut the cable measure it first exactly. U don't have to cut that much. :cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^ 

Damn dude, quit bringing back threads from the dead! And cut your signature down to four lines, which is the maximum allowable limit on this forum.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

SSS said:


> What throttle cable did you guys use? It seems like cable is to long for the GtiR.




stock cable made a bracket to tighten it


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Wah!


----------

